# Baby Myra



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hubby and I chatted last night, that we would take a little break from our research for a playmate for baby Mia. Give everyone a little rest, and let little Mia, continue to find her little way and develop her little self. When the time is right for baby Mia, to have a little playmate, we know there are many wonderful places to find her one. 

THEN hubby calls me a little while agoa...and says...did you see the email I sent you?...which conatined

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...65388&mtf=1

Are you kidding me???? He expects me to see that face, read her little bio..and just say awwww. I yi yi.

I have called the shelter...they open at 1:00pm....Baby Myra just came in last night, from a home that bought her from a breeder on Friday, and found their little daughter is allergic. So in the past week, baby Myra, has went, from the breeders arms, to the family arms, to the shelter. Terrific. NOT.

Right now the staff said she is sitting up front with them, and a bit confused. I guess so!!

Will be trying to make it there by 1pm when the doors open....dragging Daddy dearest away from his office and with me to see Myra. . I really need to hold the little girl.


Will let you all know - Just say your prayers that the very best thing happens for baby Myra.

xoxoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you are considering adding a Yorkie to your family, please make sure you get a bile acids test done. The popularity of Yorkies has made them a favorite of backyard breeders and other greeders and their health has really suffered. *Yorkies are now thirty-six times more likely to have a liver shunt than all other breeds combined!* I am a member on Yorkie Talk and am shocked to see how many members are dealing with shunts and MVD.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, if it's meant to be.....it'll happen. And if not...then I say stop looking and something will happen sometime.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Actually, we were not planning to add a yorkie to our family, but hubby ran across this poor little girl. Our intention is to go and hold her and give her all the love, she can take in. It kills me that any baby is in a shelter, let alone a little puppy. A foster home is one thing, at least they are in a nice warm loving home, a shelter is completely another.

We will go and love the little girl, see if there is anything she needs (bed, blanket, toy), and will use our good judgement,
to do what is best for Mia and Myra. But that's not our initial intention..our initial intention is to just show this little baby some love....it's the least we can do.

For right now, we just want to go and hold her.

I didn't know how much the yorkies out there are suffering. So shamefully sad. Thanks for the info.

Even though my husband and I are blessed already with Mia, and have been blessed in the past with our other special babies,
we always make visits to the shelter, to show love to all the babies there and bring food and blankets, whether or not they will be coming to our home or not. Actually the Pittbulls there steal my heart the most.

Our intention, is whether or not Myra would be joining us, we just can't help ourselves to bring her a little love. It's not a matter of a playmate search, it's a matter of a poor little girl, in a shelter, and has no idea, what is going on. That's very hard for hubby and I to take.....

I only shared what I did, to just keep Myra in your thougths.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Why didn't they return her to the breeder? very strange indeed.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think she's just precious, Christine!! If she's meant to be yours, it will happen. I would say just follow Marj's advice about the testing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 25 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677390


> Why didn't they return her to the breeder? very strange indeed.[/B]


I doubt she came from a reputable breeder who requires dogs to be returned if it doesn't work out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We are back. The sweet baby girl is an absolute hoot!!! More then likley came from a puppy mill. But she is precious as the day is long! The shelter was so amazed at Myra's personality when we were playing with her. She is a wonderful little girl and NOT shy at all. You just need to get down on the floor and play with her. The shelter is doing an excellent job with her!! She is in a little crate up front by the desk, and is not in the back with all the barking. My husband called a friend of ours that is interested, and told her she better fly down and fill out an application, as the phone is ringing off the hook for Myra . We were so happy to see how well she is doing!!!! And you can not believe the attention she is getting, throughout the Country, calls are coming in.!!!

She will be spayed and then shortly be adopted!!!

As far as for Mia,...Myra's body type is very very sturdy, and she is a great deal stonger then Mia, so it would not be a good fit. But our intention was to see the little girl, play with her and make sure, her precious soul was on the way to her forever home...which she will be soon . We got so many kisses in...to last a lifetime!!!

The shelter was awesome, it was our first time there and we just are at great peace now, that little Myra will be in a forever home very soon!!!!

She's a real tinkerbell :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Myra is adorable and I'm glad she is being well-cared for at the shelter until she finds her forever home! That was so kind of you to visit her and give her some love and cuddles for a while. I bet she's very confused about what's going on, and I hope they are picky about who gets to adopt her. She looks like an absolute sweetheart. :wub2: 

I would LOVE to go cuddle and play with little dogs in one of our local shelters...unfortunately about 99.5% of dogs there are HUGE.  I just don't feel safe around large dogs in shelters...only because you don't know what they've been through and could snap easily if you're not careful.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lisa,

You are such a sweetheart. My husband and I were having a ball with the little girl. It had to be the best shelter visit we ever had!!!

Honest, to God, every call that came in was about little Myra. She gave us more joy and peace at heart, knowing she will be home for the holidays!!!

She sure is a sturdy baby that is for sure!! And as cute as they come. The name Myra fits her perfectly. At first, she was reluctant to come out of her crate, but it just took a couple of minutes to get her to come out, and show off . 

Darling little baby.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

My Yorkie is much more playful and spunky than my Maltese. She actually has a cuter personality than Buttons but Buttons is such a lover that you just melt.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 25 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677488


> My Yorkie is much more playful and spunky than my Maltese. She actually has a cuter personality than Buttons but Buttons is such a lover that you just melt.[/B]


Awww your baby in your pic is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Actually, it was kind of hard to see the yorkie in Myra. 
She's a mix of sort, not sure all what she is mixed with. But what a sturdy sturdy body and a darling personality. She seems to be a real smart cookie too


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad little Myra :wub: is doing so well at this (apparently better than average) shelter and it seems she will find a loving forever home very soon. I'm sure your visit made her very happy!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 25 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677423


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 25 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677390





> Why didn't they return her to the breeder? very strange indeed.[/B]


I doubt she came from a reputable breeder who requires dogs to be returned if it doesn't work out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Exactly what I was thinking....such a shame. I don't know if this is common or not, but my breeder has the first right of refusal if we ever tried to give Ruby or Olive away.....it would be a cold day in heck before that happened.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 26 2008, 01:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677736


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 25 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677423





> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 25 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677390





> Why didn't they return her to the breeder? very strange indeed.[/B]


I doubt she came from a reputable breeder who requires dogs to be returned if it doesn't work out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Exactly what I was thinking....such a shame. I don't know if this is common or not, but my breeder has the first right of refusal if we ever tried to give Ruby or Olive away.....it would be a cold day in heck before that happened.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The web-site stated Myra came from a "breeder", but we knew something was not right, as who would drop a puppy off at a shelter, once the baby was in their home??? But, we were more concenered that she was at a shelter, then where she came from.

We have been to many shelters, and sadly, it's mostly large dogs, that are just as frieghtened, and as a result, bark all the time until you take them out. To have a little puppy in the midst of all that, is just heartbreaking. But Myra is doing wonderful.

How she got there was of course, very questionable...who does that??? - We just wanted to make sure she was okay. Lord, knows where she came from, but what is most important, is she will be placed in the right home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Myra may not be a mix, but just a poorly bred Yorkie. As I said, Yorkies have become prey for greeders who don't care what they produce as long as they have "papers" that say they are a Yorkie. Over on Yorkie Talk there are a lot of 15 pound (and up!) Yorkies, Yorkies with floppy ears, long noses, big butterfly ears and many posters asking after the fact if their Yorkie is really purebred.

Yorkies are wonderful and I would love to have one someday. They are great companions for Maltese. It's really important to get one from a reputable breeder, though, if you want one that looks and acts like a Yorkie is supposed to and will be healthy. Greeders have just ruined their health.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 26 2008, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677800


> Myra may not be a mix, but just a poorly bred Yorkie. As I said, Yorkies have become prey for greeders who don't care what they produce as long as they have "papers" that say they are a Yorkie. Over on Yorkie Talk there are a lot of 15 pound (and up!) Yorkies, Yorkies with floppy ears, long noses, big butterfly ears and many posters asking after the fact if their Yorkie is really purebred.
> 
> Yorkies are wonderful and I would love to have one someday. They are great companions for Maltese. It's really important to get one from a reputable breeder, though, if you want one that looks and acts like a Yorkie is supposed to and will be healthy. Greeders have just ruined their health.[/B]



Ladys Mom...that's it..that is..that's it :aktion033: :aktion033: 

It was so hard for me to call those people, who do everything right, and bring the babies into the world to enhance the breed, in which they are breeding, "breeders", because there are sadly those out there, that also call themselves "breeders", an do it for all the wrong reasons, and don't consider the health and temperment, of the babies.
You are so right, there are breeders, and then there are greeders.


----------

